# Có cần kiêng cà phê sau khi bọc răng không?



## Haiyenchie (31/8/21)

Bọc răng sứ có được phải kiêng cà phê hay không đang là câu hỏi nhận được nhiều quan tâm của khách hàng. Bởi 1 hàm răng bọc sứ dù rất đẹp nhưng sẽ không thế hoàn hảo và bền vững như răng thật được. Mão sứ không thể dùng tẩy trắng như răng thật tự nhiên. Vì thế, bài viết dưới đây chia sẻ chi tiết cho các chị em như sau.





_Bọc răng sứ cho hàm răng trắng sáng mịn màng_

*Bọc răng sứ có được uống cà phê không? *
 Theo các chuyên gia khuyên, *chăm sóc răng sau bọc sứ *chuẩn thì khách hàng nên hạn chế chè, cà phê hay các đồ uống có cồn sau 1- 2 tuần khi bọc răng sứ. Sau đó, khách hàng có thể dùng trà và cà phê bình thường, tuy nhiên, sau khi dùng xong nhớ vệ sinh răng miệng sạch sẽ để đảm bảo chất lượng hàm răng trắng sáng tự nhiên. 

 Nhưng nếu được, khách hàng nên kiêng các đồ uống sậm màu như cà phê, nước ngọt, nước uống có ga vừa tốt cho sức khỏe cũng như bảo vệ được hàm răng trắng mịn tự nhiên lâu nhất. Đặc biệt, là trong khoảng vài ngày đầu tiên sau khi bọc răng, hãy kiêng những loại thức ăn, đồ uống này để đảm bảo răng sứ được ổn định hoàn toàn.

 Do đó, bọc răng sứ có uống cà phê được không còn tùy thuộc vào việc khách hàng chọn sử dụng loại răng sứ nào. Lựa chọn những dòng răng sứ cao cấp, chính hãng thì sau khi bọc răng có thể thoải mái ăn uống, sinh hoạt. Hiện nay, có nhiều phòng khám nha khoa uy tín, tin cậy để khách hàng, bệnh nhân lựa chọn bọc răng sứ. Vì thế, hãy tham khảo thêm các thông tin về cách chọn lựa nha khoa tốt, các loại răng sứ tốt nên sử dụng để có thể yên tâm bọc răng. Xem thêm:* Địa chỉ bọc răng sứ uy tín tại Hà Nội*




_Bọc răng sứ uy tín tại nha khoa winsmiles
_
*Lời khuyên từ bác sĩ nha khoa sau khi bọc răng sứ*

Để bảo vệ sức khỏe cho bản thân nói chung, hay sức khỏe răng miệng nói riêng, bất cứ ai cũng nên duy trì một chế độ ăn uống lành mạnh, khoa học và chế độ chăm sóc răng miệng phù hợp, đúng cách. Mặc dù răng sứ được bọc chắc chắn trên khuôn hàm, răng sứ thuộc loại tốt, khách hàng, bệnh nhân sau khi bọc xong có thể thoải mái ăn uống, sinh hoạt như bình thường, tuy nhiên, nếu biết cách ăn uống và chăm sóc răng thì độ bền, tuổi thọ của răng sứ sẽ tăng lên rất nhiều.

Chế độ ăn uống lành mạnh ở đây đó là: Nên chọn những thực phẩm giàu dinh dưỡng, được chế biến phù hợp, hạn chế đồ ăn nhiều gia vị cay nóng, quá mặn hay quá ngọt. Hạn chế ăn thực phẩm bám màu nếu sau khi ăn không thể vệ sinh răng miệng được ngay. Tránh ăn đồ ăn cứng, dai thường xuyên sẽ ảnh hưởng không tốt tới xương hàm và khớp thái dương.

Duy trì việc chăm sóc răng miệng đúng cách: Chải răng đúng cách 3 lần/ngày, súc miệng bằng nước muối sinh lý hoặc nước súc miệng, sử dụng chỉ nha khoa thay cho các loại tăm răng là thói quen chăm sóc răng cần duy trì. Bên cạnh đó, mỗi người đều nên có thói quen khám răng định kỳ tại nha khoa 6 tháng 1 lần để được vệ sinh răng miệng chuyên sâu, kịp thời phát hiện bệnh lý răng miệng và điều trị.

Những loại răng sứ chính hãng, cao cấp có độ bền trung bình từ 10 năm đến 15 năm, nhưng nếu khách hàng, bệnh nhân chăm sóc, giữ gìn tốt thì độ bền và tính thẩm mỹ có thể lên tới 20 năm hoặc hơn 20 năm.





Nha khoa winsmile nơi mang đến nụ cười tự nhiên
Qua các thông tin được bác sĩ nha khoa chia sẻ trên đây, khách hàng, bệnh nhân đã có câu trả lời cho vấn đề bọc răng sứ có uống cà phê được không và nắm rõ được những việc nên làm sau khi bọc răng sứ. Hy vọng nhiều khách hàng sẽ hiểu để chăm sóc hàm răng trắng sứ tốt và bền lâu nhất nhé.


----------

